# Marine Paludarium?



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been thinking...not always a good thing...

Would it be possible to have a marine paludarium? Maybe using something like an exo terra terrarium and the designs as follows: 









I apologise if this doesn't make sense and if any readers have absolutely no idea about reef keeping. Obviously the scale will have to be rather large and a sump will be required below the main display

And possible livestock will be land hermit crabs


----------



## maarup (Jan 17, 2013)

im sure you can do that, and exos have a reletively high lip so you could do it (but its not 100% that the lip is high enough for the amount of water you wish to use)


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm thinking, unless you are going to do a mangrove swamp then why would you? A mangrove with a muddy bank would be stunning with mudskippers and fiddler crabs but the water would not normally be full strength marine, it would normally be strongly brackish. If you do want a separate land plant / fully marine tank you would need to separate the water systems quite carefully. Salt water would kill the plants, fresh water from the watering would dilute the salt. Again, unless you are doing a mangrove setup, the picture you create would be entirely unnatural, land plants going to a reef. If I wanted a planted section I would drop that into an amazon river. If it was pure marine I would not have a planted area. Just a personal thought.


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

acromyrmexbob said:


> I'm thinking, unless you are going to do a mangrove swamp then why would you? A mangrove with a muddy bank would be stunning with mudskippers and fiddler crabs but the water would not normally be full strength marine, it would normally be strongly brackish. If you do want a separate land plant / fully marine tank you would need to separate the water systems quite carefully. Salt water would kill the plants, fresh water from the watering would dilute the salt. Again, unless you are doing a mangrove setup, the picture you create would be entirely unnatural, land plants going to a reef. If I wanted a planted section I would drop that into an amazon river. If it was pure marine I would not have a planted area. Just a personal thought.


Because mangrove swamps are too mainstream :Na_Na_Na_Na:

And it wouldn't be entirely 'unnatural' since some tropical beaches have that kind of thing- but I've decided that if I go ahead with this idea then I'm gonna scrap the idea of plants and just having a sort of beach thing


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Scales123 said:


> Because mangrove swamps are too mainstream :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> And it wouldn't be entirely 'unnatural' since some tropical beaches have that kind of thing- but I've decided that if I go ahead with this idea then I'm gonna scrap the idea of plants and just having a sort of beach thing


I think that it would then fall out of the category lol either way if Im honest...it wont work! Would be extremely complex and expensive and youd need something bigger than an exo my friend


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

I hate to break it to you but as cool as it sounds I think it's destined to fail, the water volume would be tiny and water parameters would be all over the place also there isn't much room for equipment either the marine environment is a very complex one. Also I don't know what life you were planning to to add? But most are a lot more demanding than a lot of reptiles. I'm not sure about planted terrariums as I've not had one yet so can't comment on that but I am into reefing


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

Scales123 said:


> Because mangrove swamps are too mainstream :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> And it wouldn't be entirely 'unnatural' since some tropical beaches have that kind of thing- but I've decided that if I go ahead with this idea then I'm gonna scrap the idea of plants and just having a sort of beach thing


I've got an idea, I've got an idea!!!!!!!!!!! :mf_dribble:
If you're going to have a beach and a marine front bit you could get a pair of Leather Back Turtles and they might pull themselves up onto your beach and lay eggs. : victory:

Granted they are quite large, I saw one in Trinidad recently that must have been the best part of a ton, but with careful control of diet I think you could bonsai them and keep them manageable. You also said the scale would be much larger than your drawing so.......:whistling2:
:lol2:


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

acromyrmexbob said:


> I've got an idea, I've got an idea!!!!!!!!!!! :mf_dribble:
> If you're going to have a beach and a marine front bit you could get a pair of Leather Back Turtles and they might pull themselves up onto your beach and lay eggs. : victory:
> 
> Granted they are quite large, I saw one in Trinidad recently that must have been the best part of a ton, but with careful control of diet I think you could bonsai them and keep them manageable. You also said the scale would be much larger than your drawing so.......:whistling2:
> :lol2:


do this, you might just have to buy your own island though lol


----------



## Researchandexperiment (Nov 12, 2014)

*Marine paludarium*

I am going to try this. My marine paludarium will house the large beach hoppers I intend to use as feeders. My issue is water flow and moving sand. I need water to move through the sand for bio filtration by sand dwelling bacteria but I also want a standing beach. These amphipods need to wet their gills like terrestrial amphipods but are also primary fossorial terrestrial creatures. As ditritovores they should be easy to gut load for my megophryd horned frog (who in the wild have a diet heavy in crustaceans) but then cleaning their area of their waste may not be. Gotta figure that out, but flushing the sand may be an answer. This is my first ever forum post and I've been doing aquariums/vivariums for 15yr marinemarine aquariums 1yr (much easier than I expected, after much research) and I hope to find forum posting a reasonable method of exchanging ideas and friendly responses -educated or layperson.

Hope to ttyl


----------

